# Found two baby Pigeons.



## Sparkee (Dec 9, 2013)

some contractors were doing some work on our factory roof and the found two baby Pigeons inside a abandoned blower they were removing. Usually there are a lot of Pigeons on the roof but because of all the activity they are staying on the roof next store. I have put the two babies in a box filled with rags and a heating pad and stuck them in another blower. They just started eating out of a syringe yesterday (found them Friday and yesterday was Tuesday).

I am not sure how old they are. The have a little bit of fuzz on them and they are starting to get feathers. They walk but very wobbly. The one that has the most feathers seems a bit lethargic. It has taking to eating pretty well though. The younger looking one seems more lively.

So what should I do with them? Take them home and take care of them or leave them there and continue to take care of them just like I am doing?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am totally new at this and I want the little guys to do well.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi, welcome to PT
Thnx for caring for those innocent babies. Well if there nest has been relocated then their parents aint gonna come to feed them.
There is cold out there so if you're ready to take care of them then you must take them home and keep them in warm box. Yes, please continue feeding them till they wean completely.


----------

